

NetBSD Kernel Drivers Compiled to Javascript and Run in Browser - self
http://blog.netbsd.org/tnf/entry/kernel_drivers_compiled_to_javascript

======
jfaucett
this is extemely cool :) I didn't know about emscripten, I just found many
nice projects on that link so here it is again:
<https://github.com/kripken/emscripten/wiki>

